# Helppp,I cant remember how to bleed my heat.dunkirk series 13



## dannydoo (Oct 23, 2013)

Dunkirk series 13 Blue Circle,tACO circulater issue.

Im a contractor but when it comes to turning knobs like a mad scientist,well,most know more than me.I did this 3yrs in a row and got the 1st floor working by bleeding valves somehow.
Now I just dont know... The 1st green circulater is getting hot as hell but its not lettting the water up the pipe.Once I got it to go up the pipe but it didnt make the 1st floor baseboards warm at all.The knob by the bleeder,idk if its suppose to be tight or all the way open.









The temp is hi 190 low 180,the guage sits at 200 if i start playing with it I can drop it to 180 or 220 but 220 I shut it off and bleed the steam out of the back.

Basicly the green thing is getting hot,thermostat is working but I dont remember how to bleed the 1st floor.On the bottom theres a pipe that comes out of the boiler and feeds both circulaters.It has a valve I didint touch this time.

I included some pics,sry of their grainyness.But their pics.

















http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c211/dannydoo/Snapshot_201
[IMG]http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c211/dannydoo/Snapshot_20131023_8.jpg

theres better pics here
http://hvac-talk.com/vbb/showthread...-system-pics-included&p=16896661#post16896661


----------



## dannydoo (Oct 23, 2013)

*video added*

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/dannydoo/media/Capture_20131023_4.mp4.html


----------



## dannydoo (Oct 23, 2013)

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/dannydoo/media/VID_20131024_021143.mp4.html

better video


----------

